# انــواع - ممــيزات - وطرق توصيل انابيب النحــاس المستخدمة فى انظمة التبريد والتكييف



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

انابيب النحاس (copper pipes)​ 




​ 
تعتبر انابيب النحاس الاكثر استخداما فى مجالات التبريد والمياة الساخنة والغازات الطبية وغيرها وسنشرح فيما يلى اهم المميزات وانواع واشكال انابيب النحاس​ 
* مميزات انابيب النحاس :-​
انابيب عالية الجودة حيث تقاوم التآكل وسهلة التمدد حراريا.​
تتوفر بلونين الاصفر والاحمر.​
تعتبر غير سامة مقارنة بالرصاص.​
تقاوم الصدأ بعكس الحديد.​
النحاس لين وطرى بحيث يسهل التعامل معة بعكس الحديد والرصاص.​
تتميز انابيب النحاس بان معامل الاحتكاك للسطح الداخلى منخفض لان النحاس املس من الحديد مما يؤدى الى تقليل الفقد فى الاحتكاك.​


* انواع انابيب النحاس :-
تنقسم انابيب النحاس الى عدة انواع على اساس سمك الجدار وهى​
انابيب النحاس الاقل سمكا (type m) .​
انابيب النحاس متوسطة السمكة (type L) ومميزاتها بانها:​

انابي حمراء طرية.
مرنة وقابلة للثنى.
تعامل حراريا بواسطة التسخين.
الاكثر استخداما.

انابيب النحاس الاكثر سمكا (type k) ومميزاتها بانها:​


قاسية لشدة سمكها.
يجب عدم ثنيها لانها قابلة للثنى.




​وتتوفر انابيب النحاس بعدة اشكال منها :-

على شكل لفات.
انابيب مستقيمة باطوال مختلفة.




​ 

* طرق توصيل النحاس:-

التفليج.
التسنين.
اللحام.


----------



## baqoo (29 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذه المشاركة.....

سؤال بسيط: هل يوجد نوع خاص من مواسير النحاس مقاوم للمياه المالحة؟؟؟ مثلا عمل مبخر مغمور بالماء لتبريد الماء؟ هل يجب استخدام مواسير ستانليس ستيل ؟؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يناير 2008)

baqoo قال:


> مشكور أخي على هذه المشاركة.....
> 
> سؤال بسيط: هل يوجد نوع خاص من مواسير النحاس مقاوم للمياه المالحة؟؟؟ مثلا عمل مبخر مغمور بالماء لتبريد الماء؟ هل يجب استخدام مواسير ستانليس ستيل ؟؟


 


اخى العزيز كل معدن لة خواص معينة ومن الممكن تصنيع سبائك من اكثر من معدن لتعطينا خواص جديدة وهذا خاص بعلم المعادن والفلزات ممكن ان نطرح على الاخوة المتخصصين فى المعادن والفلزات والكمياء هذا السؤال ليقوموا هما اهل العلم بالرد
وشكر لسؤالك​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

هل من متطوع يضع لنا المواد المستخدمة فى لحام النحاس بالحديد


----------



## أحمد حباب (12 أبريل 2008)

شكراً على هذه الافادة في عجالة
أذا ممكن يا اخ ابراهيم كتاب او شي اكتر تفصيل عن هذا الموضوع لانه بصراحة انا ما بعرف كتير عن بيبات النحاس


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

أخى الكريم راجع كتاب اشرى فيوجد فيية فصل خاص بالانابيب وقطع التوصيل والكتاب متوفر فى المنتدى


----------



## أحمد حباب (13 أبريل 2008)

اذا ممكن تعطييني موقع استطيع تحميل الكتاب اللي ذكرته


----------



## طلال شعبان (13 أبريل 2008)

الاخ/ م . ابرهيم قشانة
السلام عليكم
حسب معلوماتى عند اجراء لحام حديد مع نحاس تتم عملية اللحام باستخدام اسلاك نحاس وبودرة الحام (( المعجون)) وكذللك باستخدام Powder Silver Rod


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخ طلال شعبان ما اسم هذة البودرة المستخدمة وما فائدتها وهل يصبح اللحام قوى مثل لحام نحاس بنحاس ام اننا نحتاج لفحصة ومراجعتة من حين لاخر


----------



## الصانع (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ،،،
موضوع جيد ومعلومات مفيدة وأود أن أضيف ما يلي :ـ




م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> انابيب النحاس الاكثر سمكا (type k) ومميزاتها بانها:
> 
> 
> قاسية لشدة سمكها.
> ...





يستخدم هذا النوع من البايبات في توصيل وحدات التكييف DX-Split Units ربط الوحدة الخارجية outdoor unit مع الوحدة الداخلية indoor unit .​ 



م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> انابيب النحاس متوسطة السمكة (type L) ومميزاتها بانها:​
> انابي حمراء طرية.
> مرنة وقابلة للثنى.
> تعامل حراريا بواسطة التسخين.
> الاكثر استخداما.




أمـا هذا النوع فيتم استخدامـه في توصيل وحدات التكييف المنفصلة الصغيرة mini split units ..


المهندس الصانع ،،
مهندس تكييف ،،،

:16:
​


----------



## bobstream (19 مارس 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## fuadmidya (12 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## a.k. (29 يوليو 2012)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## YAHIKADIROU (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركة الشيقة والمفيدة


----------



## hikal007 (4 مارس 2013)

ملحوظه مهمه ,, لا ينبغى توصيل مواسير الحديد مع مواسير النحاس مباشره , لابد من وجود وسيط بينهم هذا الوسيط هو ما نسميه dielectric coupling
dielectric coupling - بحث Google‏


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

